
Ask HN: Side project with spouse - selmat
Have you any side project with your spouse? For example:<p>Few examples around me:<p>&gt; She make and sell handmade products, manage handmade enthusiast community. He developed web platform and mobile app.
&gt; She has &quot;how-to&quot; podcasts about beauty (hairs, makeup), he handle technical part of recording, pre&#x2F;post-processing, publishing platform.<p>I am wondering if your spouse is taking advantage of your dev skills (besides of main household income).
======
kator
LOL Well my wife does QA of projects I work on from open source game servers
to various things I build around the house for fun. She's quite good at bug
reports and very detail oriented, she's comfortable running the same manual
test over and over to prove something broken or to check if my change fixed
it.

Recently she asked me to build a skill for Alexa (Amazon Echo) to trigger the
custom cat feeder I built a while back to drop food when she commanded. I
managed to get the skill working in about an hour and she now enjoys playing
with it when she thinks that cat needs a bit more food in her bowl.

I have been very lucky to have deep ties where my life overlaps with my spouse
and couldn't imagine how it could be any different.

